# First pair of boots, can't seem to get the fit right.



## sugar_099 (Dec 14, 2010)

So this season is the first I'm buying my own equipment. Got me last years rossignol justice which I love, plus diva bindings.

Right now I just have a pair of used mens size 6 firefly boots. Crap I know, but i picked them up for 30 bucks because I don't want to waste money until I find that right pair of boots. I've been into every local store here, and I just can't seem to find a boot that keeps my ankles secure. I've never bought boots before, only rented, but are my ankles seem to be able to move too much in the boots. Like, a half inch to 3/4 up. 

Am I being too picky, are they suppose to move so much? Store people don't seem to be able to give me sound advice, and I've kind of run out of options... Should I start trying on men's boots? How about dual boa? Would that tighten my ankles down more? 

I really don't want to order online... But all we have here is sports check, and a board shop that has nothing. I will be going to a store two hours away this weekend as my last effort, anything else is over 8 hours away.. Any tips when trying them on. I was looking at stiffer boots (before I started trying on everything) as my ankles have been messed with countless times from other sports.


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the same problem. Nitro boots seem to fix that for me. I have the nitro fader witch the boot has 2 zone lacing system that helps snug up only where you need to. Also the liner is surrounded by a cuff that is attached to the boot, that snugs up nicely as well. You can always order from a website that has a good return policy. just a thought...


----------



## Trevor (Jan 29, 2011)

Your heels are not supposed to lift much, if not, at all. When your heels lift, you lose control and agility. As you become better, this will make a difference.

It's really critical to try on boots before you buy them, but you have a unique situation. I would do your best as far as trying on boots, and if it doesn't feel good, don't buy it.

If you do buy online, make sure you can return them if they don't work out. You might have to go through many orders to find the perfect pair.

Dual Boa boots (Focus System) will help you adjust the two areas separately. By tightening your bottom boa, it will tighten your boot in the whole lower section, thus it may suck your heel in.

Remember to buy your boots a little tight/snug. This is the tightest your boots will ever be. They will eventually pack out, become more flexible, and loosen over time.


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

If you have no good shops around you, you could always go to local shops around the mountains you ride at. Just head up or leave an hour earlier. In my experience shops around a mountain have a much larger selection.

Also, try on a pair of boots that has a extra padding, or buy a j-bar insole to insert, near the heel to keep your foot down. Personally I ride Roxy Leilani boots which have an insane amount of padding by the heels which keeps my foot in place. I've never had a problem with heel lift on them.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

That's too much heel lift. Dual BOA lacing is nice because you can get them really tight (even too tight). Try some on.


----------



## sugar_099 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info!


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

I used to get alot of heel lift as well. My LBS dont have a large variety, but the tightest boots I tried were nitro and 32. Ended up with 32 lashed (regular laces), really liked the inner tightening system. Also I prefer regular laces because I feel that allows me to tighten the boots at the right places.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

If you're going to try to order a bunch of pairs online, try zappos or endless. I think they have free shipping both ways. Not a big selection, but it may be better than what you've found locally.


----------



## sugar_099 (Dec 14, 2010)

init said:


> I used to get alot of heel lift as well. My LBS dont have a large variety, but the tightest boots I tried were nitro and 32. Ended up with 32 lashed (regular laces), really liked the inner tightening system. Also I prefer regular laces because I feel that allows me to tighten the boots at the right places.


Checking out the lashed now, they seem to be what I'm looking for. Gonna go check out see If I can find them online/canada, with a good return policy.

How did you find the fit to those boots with regards to your regular shoe size. I know some i've tried own are a size bigger, some smaller than I wear shoes [I wear an 8], kinda all over the place. I hate having to order online!


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

My wife and I both wear the ThiryTwo Lashed and they run pretty true to size. I typically wear a 10.5 or 11 and I got the 10.5 in the Lashed and they are perfect. Years ago (like many) I used to have horrible heel lift issues but I get none at all with my boots. The liner lacing is situated very well for securing your heel in the boot. Be sure to smack the heel of the boot on the ground a couple times so your foot is the whole way back in the liner and pull the liner lacing snug then lace the rest up.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

sugar_099 said:


> Checking out the lashed now, they seem to be what I'm looking for. Gonna go check out see If I can find them online/canada, with a good return policy.
> 
> How did you find the fit to those boots with regards to your regular shoe size. I know some i've tried own are a size bigger, some smaller than I wear shoes [I wear an 8], kinda all over the place. I hate having to order online!


I usually wear 11.5 in my streetshoes, but I would still try them on. I talked to my local shop and they were nice enough to order a pair of lashed even though they dont normally have them.
Never know if you get some pressure points or what not, and stuff like that can be just as annoying as heel lift


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

Grasschopper said:


> Be sure to smack the heel of the boot on the ground a couple times so your foot is the whole way back in the liner and pull the liner lacing snug then lace the rest up.



THAAAANK you for the validation...sometimes I get funny looks when I sock my heel into my boot by whacking it on the ground, but it's the only way to make sure it's locked in there before I lace up the inner liner. If I just put them on and lace them up (SL10 speed lacers), I deal with heel pop for the rest of the day!

<--- feels like like a dork now


----------

